

Deriving the Free Monad - noelwelsh
http://underscore.io/blog/posts/2015/04/23/deriving-the-free-monad.html

======
noelwelsh
An earlier blog post explains the free monad and gives some applications:
[http://underscore.io/blog/posts/2015/04/14/free-monads-
are-s...](http://underscore.io/blog/posts/2015/04/14/free-monads-are-
simple.html)

